# Haws, Renegade, CCE, & Currant Creek



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

On the 4th, I took to the water with my family, unsure of our main destination until a coin-flip landed us on Strawberry. Our first stop was Haw's Point and second, Renegade. Neither was good to us, with the wind forcing us to fish on the leeward side in shallow bays.



















After several hours, our only luck came in the form of a pretty little mystery trout. It had slash marks under its jaw, it was speckled more like a cutt than a bow, but it has that white tip on it's fin, like a rainbow. Either way, it actually _had_ fins and it chased off the skunk. Otherwise, I'm at a loss for its species. I want to call it a cutt.










With that being the only fish so far and the day getting on, we decided to head toward Currant Creek Res and stay open to distraction along the way. Chicken Creek East caught my interest and it gobbled up another hour. First cast brought in a hatchery rainbow of about 8 inches. Nothing for the next hour, so we left again and looked forward to seeing off the day at Currant Creek.

Conditions at the lake were great, but the light was fading fast. We parked at the north access and I tossed the Lucky Craft that was already on my line while a worm soaked on the bottom. The Lucky wouldn't run shallow enough to stay out of the goo, so I switched to the gold Blue Fox and connected on its first cast with something I really wasn't expecting.

It was a hard hit and it felt heavy. About 15 feet from shore, its roll broke the surface and I could tell that it was a better fish for this lake than I was used to. It fought really hard, mostly pulling me down, then I thought, "Could it be my first tiger from here?"

The stocking reports showed that they planted them, but I hadn't heard of many being caught, all of which were still pretty small. Well this one wasn't very small, coming in at almost 18 inches and thickly shouldered. It was nicely colored too. Against the sunset, it shone a deeper gold than the Blue Fox it ate.










Another shot without the sun:










Now I'm going to have to eat my words a little: Back when I noticed the stocking of tigers in Currant Creek, I criticized that move, griping that the tigers were everywhere already and to leave some of the good cutt waters alone. Well, my idea that the tigers would just end up being another 14 inch fish from CC was wrong and I'm glad to have met my first tiger from the lake with some promise for the future. Perhaps if they munch up some of the competition, the cutts can have more room to grow.

(PS: Eating my words can be delicious when talking about tiger trout.)

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a good time thanks for the report and great photos congrats on the nice tiger. 8)


----------



## flyfish1096 (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks like a good day on the water.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job blue fox cowboy! Good to see the tigers are starting to grow up there... Good job on getting the family out now when I am I going to get you down to the boulders?


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

LOAH said:


> Thw stocking reports showed that they planted them, but I hadn't heard of many being caught, all of which were still pretty small. Well this one wasn't very small, coming in at almost 18 inches and thickly shouldered. It was nicely colored too.


Loah. Great report on Current Creek. The tigers up there keep getting bigger and they are as thick as thieves. Probably time to plan a trip up there myself. We've always done well there when the Berry is in the summer doldrums.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice job gotta love those tigers one of my favorite fish to catch now i know where i really want to go when i get back i have been trying to make it up there for about a year and something always comes up and hinders my plans


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

My tiger came from the shallow bay near the free parking on the north access. I saw a lot of minnow activity and some big ripples very close to shore. Had I spent more time there, I may have done well for more.

Plenty of rising fish all over though.


----------



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Loah, Nice job on El tigre, beautifull fish. Leaving tomorrow for the the Boulders OOO°)OO .


----------



## hodie9 (Nov 8, 2009)

That's great that you got your first tiger up there. I was there a few weeks ago and caught only 1 cutt and 3 rainbows. All the rest were tigers. A couple were about 15" so I know they are getting bigger. You just gave me more proof. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great, way to ruin another tiger fishery.... ****. Nah, just kidding man... thats a gorgeous tiger. Really like the sunset shot. I wasn't aware they had dumped them in there. Word is that they're in Mill Hollow too now but I have never fished there so I couldn't say for sure. Figure they won't be in there long before they're mostly fished out anyway. Glad they're in somewhere like Currant Creek to keep folks busy.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice tiger there. I did not know they was in there ether. Your first fish at the berry is a small cutt.Now im going have to go after some tiger up there.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

You da man!


----------



## duckaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

I stayed at Currant Creek over the 4th of July weekend and fished it for the first time. I quite enjoyed catching the Tigers. Saturday morning I saw the most activity and then with the low pressure moving in notice a drop in activity Saturday evening and Sunday. Even with the slow down it was a fun place to fish and the scenery was great. The young uns and Mrs. even caught a few from the bank.


----------

